# Tong Test Amp Meter



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

*Old Ammeter*

Here is an old clamp-on analog AC-DC ammeter. It still works too but I wouldn't want to use it because there is some bare metal on the jaws. It is kind of neat because the are two interchangeable scales. 

View attachment 121


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John:

Where did you find this? Very nice.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

cute items. Hope you display them?.

Frank


----------

